# New Lara Croft model



## Crono1000 (Feb 18, 2006)

Karima Adebibe, the new "Lara Croft" model for the upcoming Tomb Raider game:


































"Real-Life Lara Croft Revealed
Eidos picks a model to play action hero and sell the latest Tomb Raider.
by David Adams 
February 15, 2006 - Eidos today announced an official spokesmodel for Lara Croft Tomb Raider: Legend, the seventh game in the long-running franchise. Twenty-year-old Karima Adebibe, an otherwise unknown model from London's East End, has been chosen to play legendary lead character Lara Croft in a series of TV spots, chat shows, and modeling appearances.



Karima was chosen from "thousands of hopefuls" in a worldwide search for the new Lara model.

While Karima may look perfectly able dressed in Lara's gear, Eidos is apparently not just interested in appearances. The company says it is sending Karima "on a grueling training program which includes an SAS survival, combat and semi automatic weapon firing course in Eastern Europe, as well as a crash course in world archaeology, deportment, elocution and etiquette."

"Karima has all the assets needed to accurately portray the world's favorite female action hero" said Matt Gorman, Brand Controller for Tomb Raider. "Lara Croft Tomb Raider: Legend sees Lara at the very height of her powers so this makes Karima the 7th and most important Lara Croft yet."

Previous Lara Croft stand-ins include Lucy Clarkson, Rhona Mitra, Nell McAndrew, Vanessa Demouy, and Lara Weller. Best known of all, of course, is Angelina Jolie, who starred as Lara in the Tomb Raider movies.

Tomb Raider: Legend will ship on April 11 for PlayStation 2, Xbox, and PC. Versions for Xbox 360 and PSP are expected later in the year."
http://xbox.ign.com/articles/689/689014p1.html


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 18, 2006)

Her femurs would snap if she tried to do a backflip -


----------



## wetnwild (Feb 18, 2006)

Bring back Anglina Jolie


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 18, 2006)

I think she looks good...


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 18, 2006)

she's a bit too white for Lara Croft.  Lara's kinda racially ambiguous

but overall I like her


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

Yuck!!!!! a 7 foot tall goon with fake tits and fake lips


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2006)

she looks a bit like linda carter aka wonder woman. and only angelina can be lara. this girl isn't up to snuff at all.


----------



## Guru (Feb 19, 2006)

WTF is going on with her mid-section. Sombody looks abit beefy. 

I think shes decent but that stomach is ruining it for me.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2006)

Guru said:
			
		

> WTF is going on with her mid-section. Sombody looks abit beefy.
> 
> I think shes decent but that stomach is ruining it for me.


Your right, for some reason it was the first thing I noticed.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Crono! You look a bit older now...somewhat more sophisticated.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hey Crono! You look a bit older now...somewhat more sophisticated.


 
AND GHEY'er - 









...


----------



## Guru (Feb 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your right, for some reason it was the first thing I noticed.


Whats with that? Millions of woman in the world and they cant find one with a nice stomach?!? such BS. She has to pull her pants up so high just to cover her fat ass!!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> AND GHEY'er -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He looks very metrosexual there.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I guess thats the majority rule...

She's not hot enough to be LARA CROFT...

She's 'FIRED'!










... Now she will have to simply take a job being my girlfriend -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 19, 2006)

And flipping burgers at Carls JR., to pay my rent -


----------



## Vieope (Feb 19, 2006)

_Everyone here is saying that she looks bad but did any of you guys ever dated someone that looked better than her? _


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 19, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Everyone here is saying that she looks bad but did any of you guys ever dated someone that looked better than her? _


They are just putting her down coz they know they dont stand a chance with her


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> she *looks a bit like linda carter* aka wonder woman. and only angelina can be lara. this girl isn't up to snuff at all.


That's exactly what I thought!  So much so that it almost seems deliberate!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Everyone here is saying that she looks bad but did any of you guys ever dated someone that looked better than her? _


 
Good point.


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 19, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Everyone here is saying that she looks bad but did any of you guys ever dated someone that looked better than her? _


Good Point V....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Witmaster (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd hit that too


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Everyone here is saying that she looks bad but did any of you guys ever dated someone that looked better than her? _




The only problem that I have with her, is her navel (look at the last picture).  It looks like an eye and I think it's staring at me...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2006)

i really like the tomb raider games and it blows when they change Lara. the only human that could play her was angelina she was a perfect choice. everyone else will _always _pale in comparison.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2006)

She had the looks, the personality, the attitude and by golly the *TITS.*


----------



## Mudge (Feb 19, 2006)

She looks hot in that 4th pic. Her belly button looks like a 3rd eye though, kinda freaky.


----------



## MyK (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 19, 2006)

I wasn't sure which one to post, both show up on several different websites.  I'm assuming the second one is airbrushed, but then again the first one is darker skinned and makes the boobs look bigger


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2006)

i found this one


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i found this one


you have got to be kidding, that's like warped or something right?
look at her legs


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2006)

no. it's the original. i think they lipoed her inner thighs n beefed out her arms with the fat.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 20, 2006)

Nobody is even looking at her face, it doesn't match at all.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 20, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> no. it's the original. i think they lipoed her inner thighs n beefed out her arms with the fat.


_It is not the original. You altered the image with that program.  _


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2006)

Angelina Jolie is nothing but a good advertisement for plastic surgery.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Angelina Jolie is nothing but a good advertisement for plastic surgery.


 
she had her nose refined but other than that she is all angelina which is more than you can say for most of hollywood, monica bellucci had her whole face rearranged.

http://www.goodplasticsurgery.com/archives/004937.html


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> no. it's the original. i think they lipoed her inner thighs *n beefed out her arms with the fat*.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 20, 2006)

She has nothing on Jolie.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _It is not the original. You altered the image with that program.  _


 

no way...  ....























photoshop liquify actually. it's quite fun.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> she had her nose refined but other than that she is all angelina which is more than you can say for most of hollywood, monica bellucci had her whole face rearranged.
> 
> http://www.goodplasticsurgery.com/archives/004937.html




http://www.goodplasticsurgery.com/angelina_jolie.htm


----------



## Vieope (Feb 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>




_
For further research:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1220962&postcount=11_


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _For further research:_
> _http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1220962&postcount=11_http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1220962&postcount=11


 
Holy crap, how does Dale do that. He can morph into an Emo to a superheroine then to a anus dwelling hamster?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2006)

Dale for Lara Croft anyday!!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Holy crap, how does Dale do that. He can morph into an Emo to a superheroine then to a anus dwelling hamster?


_He cant look like a heterosexual though. _


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _He cant look like a heterosexual though. _


You know he hates his facial hair.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



I wake up to that face every morning.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 20, 2006)

I wouldn't kick her outta bed for eating crackers.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2006)

Dr. Croft and Miss Dale


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> http://www.goodplasticsurgery.com/angelina_jolie.htm


 

hmmm lip reduction? never thought of that.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2006)

She looks cuter in the first picture...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2006)

Some _believe _that she's had the assistance of a surgeon's knife on her nose, cheeks, and lips.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

>


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 
i refined his nose, angelinad his nose n belluccied his eyes.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i refined his nose, angelinad his nose n belluccied his eyes.


He..she looks fabulous.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Feb 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> http://www.goodplasticsurgery.com/angelina_jolie.htm


That looks more like youth and maturity than surgery.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2006)

So, she grew into her lips?


----------



## GFR (Feb 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> http://www.goodplasticsurgery.com/angelina_jolie.htm


I dont think she has had any work done,,,you have 2 pics that are probably 15 years apart, the face is not at the same angle, hair is cut different, makeup is not the same, lighting is not the same, eye brows plucked differently in each pic, body fat not the same...ect...


----------



## maniclion (Feb 20, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> So, she grew into her lips?


Her lips look the same to me just one picture she's smiling and the other has a bigger shadow giving the illusion of a larger bottom lip, losing weight will bring the cheekbones out and her nose bridge just looks different from lighting and the fact that she trimmed up her eyebrows.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 22, 2006)

here's some new pics, and it seems she's played the game a bit so that's cool.  I think she does a good job, Jolie admits to never having played Tomb Raider 

http://xbox.ign.com/articles/690/690420p1.html

says something about her being sacrificed in AVP.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 22, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Good Point V....


 
Agreed


----------



## maniclion (Feb 22, 2006)

What's up with her giraffe neck though?


----------



## KentDog (Feb 22, 2006)

I think this new girl is real good looking. I didn't know they had 7 different Lara Croft models, that is a lot. I didn't even know they had that many games.


----------

